# First Steinhart (Ocean One 39 Black Ceramic)



## JTO (Nov 1, 2015)

Just got it and I'm in the first few hours of owning it. So far I'm impressed with the size and overall fit and finish. One thing I noticed is the bracelet isnt the craziest quality but I am coming from an Oris Aquis which has arguably one of the best steel bracelets in the business so I'm a bit spoiled and I feel Steinhart shouldnt be docked for it.

Other than that, no one here wants to read a wall of text so bring on the pictures.


----------



## jerseydan31 (Sep 27, 2015)

My first Steinhart is also an Ocean 39 purchased in December 2017.....









Replaced the bracelet with a Toxic Nato N80 Herringbone Bond color....

(Ignore the fingerprints as it's dirty and a fingerprint magnet!!)

;-)


----------



## TAnderson9008 (Oct 8, 2012)

The timekeeping should be excellent. I believe the "elabore" version of this movement (which you have) is rated at +/- 7 seconds per day over time as an average. The individual daily rates will vary, however. Mine has been running at +4 per day for over two months. I'm very happy with that. Give it a couple of weeks to break in. Somebody correct me if I'm wrong on the specs.


----------



## JTO (Nov 1, 2015)

TAnderson9008 said:


> The timekeeping should be excellent. I believe the "elabore" version of this movement (which you have) is rated at +/- 7 seconds per day over time as an average. The individual daily rates will vary, however. Mine has been running at +4 per day for over two months. I'm very happy with that. Give it a couple of weeks to break in. Somebody correct me if I'm wrong on the specs.


I'm going to time it in the next week or so. Just want it to settle down but honestly I'm not that into having the most accurate movement. If I lived by seconds or minutes of accuracy I would just have a Quartz watch for that reason. Then again I don't want to lose half hour per month.


----------



## TAnderson9008 (Oct 8, 2012)

JTO said:


> I'm going to time it in the next week or so. Just want it to settle down but honestly I'm not that into having the most accurate movement. If I lived by seconds or minutes of accuracy I would just have a Quartz watch for that reason. Then again I don't want to lose half hour per month.


You should have no problem. I also have the marine-chronograph (44) with the ETA Valjoux 7750 movement. It's running +4 sec/day. Love it as well. On this one you can see the movement through the caseback. Gets lots of compliments.


----------



## JTO (Nov 1, 2015)

I have been timing it and it's got great accuracy. So far two weeks in, it's got an accuracy of +1.1 secs per day. That's really good and I've been wearing this watch 24/7. I know i have some missed dates but they were kinda wonky and did it wrong so I deleted them. Plus there was a day where I had to adjust it for daylights savings, but it didn't seem to mess up the average.


----------



## Dyneema (Sep 7, 2013)

Those are some impressive numbers right there. I wasn't sure if Steinhart regulated each movement but your numbers would indicate so.


----------



## JTO (Nov 1, 2015)

Dyneema said:


> Those are some impressive numbers right there. I wasn't sure if Steinhart regulated each movement but your numbers would indicate so.


Obviously take my numbers with a grain of salt. I'm not sure if they are regulating the 39s but would appear so, but only way to tell is if other owners of this watch can post their timing records and see if there is a trend or a select few got lucky.


----------



## DTS419 (Nov 7, 2017)

Congratulations! How did you decide between the 39 and 42? I have 7" wrist and can't decide which one would be best.


----------



## JTO (Nov 1, 2015)

DTS419 said:


> Congratulations! How did you decide between the 39 and 42? I have 7" wrist and can't decide which one would be best.


When I was first researching this I haven't had a watch that was sub 40mm plus I have seen and read that the 42 mm ocean ones had a really straight lug system which gave a really large gap between the bracelet and lug. I believe the watch YouTuber bruce William had a 42mm ocean one and he has bigger wrists than you and he showed it and it looked kinda unsightly to me. But that's just me.


----------



## kungfuleg (Oct 16, 2012)

DTS419 said:


> Congratulations! How did you decide between the 39 and 42? I have 7" wrist and can't decide which one would be best.


I've had both sizes. 39 all day, and the lady concurs. My wrist is bigger than 7", and I'm well over 6'. I say no more dinner plates. Many others will disagree. Comes down to personal preference. But, for serious, 39.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JTO (Nov 1, 2015)

kungfuleg said:


> I've had both sizes. 39 all day, and the lady concurs. My wrist is bigger than 7", and I'm well over 6'. I say no more dinner plates. Many others will disagree. Comes down to personal preference. But, for serious, 39.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


It's funny. I just put on my 43mm Oris Aquis and it felt and looked like a wall clock wrapped around my wrist.


----------



## JTO (Nov 1, 2015)

Just an update to the accuracy of this watch. I've worn this 24/7 and I don't even take it off while showering. From March 1st till March 31st (I didn't keep timing until the 6th) and I'm completely impressed with the accuracy of this movement.

So far its running just +2.0 secs per day.


----------



## ae0ku (Feb 13, 2018)

JTO said:


> Just an update to the accuracy of this watch. I've worn this 24/7 and I don't even take it off while showering. From March 1st till March 31st (I didn't keep timing until the 6th) and I'm completely impressed with the accuracy of this movement.
> 
> So far its running just +2.0 secs per day.


This what my Titanium 500 GMT ran over the last 4 days. I was curious to see how it did sitting on my desk vs sitting. This graph is when sitting face up for 4 days not worn. It averages more like -6 per day if I wear it. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 369 (Jun 29, 2015)

are you happy with the quality of the ceramic bezel?


----------



## JTO (Nov 1, 2015)

369 said:


> are you happy with the quality of the ceramic bezel?


In what sense? Like any scratches or the movement of the bezel?


----------



## hungthai (Apr 17, 2019)

DTS419 said:


> Congratulations! How did you decide between the 39 and 42? I have 7" wrist and can't decide which one would be best.


I have an exact 7" wrist and owned both the 39 and 42. To me, the 39 looks just slightly small, while the 42 looks slightly big; thus, I also had this issue of picking the right one before.
After a while experimenting with the twos, I realise the 39 fits me better. If you put it on a scale where 10 is the perfect fit, the 39 would be 9 (slightly small, still nice) while the 42 would be 12 (a bit big, but wearable)


----------



## mcsa2k (Jan 23, 2016)

Picked up the 42 Ocean One a couple of months ago. Absolutely love it. Also got the Ocean One Pepsi which is 39, also love it. I have about a 7" wrist and think they both work. Any larger than 42 is too much for me.


----------



## Sine80 (Jan 17, 2019)

It looks good with that shirt.


----------



## BC Wave (May 20, 2019)

Lovely watch. I see Steinhart says ETA 2824-2/SW 200, élaboré for the movement. Did yours come with the ETA or the SW and were you able to choose?

Thanks, D


----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)

mcsa2k said:


> Picked up the 42 Ocean One a couple of months ago. Absolutely love it. Also got the Ocean One Pepsi which is 39, also love it. I have about a 7" wrist and think they both work. Any larger than 42 is too much for me.
> View attachment 14115875


Are you sure because my wrist is almost exactly 7 inches? Maybe because your shot is so close.


----------

